# Request to come into INM office



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

I was waiting for news on my RP application (married to a Mexican) and I've just received a strange email from INM asking that I visit them next week. They didn't say what it was about specifically. I thought they'd be contacting me next for photos, etc., but they didn't ask for any documents. They didn't ask that my spouse come either. My online file that I check for updates or request wasn't updated. Has anybody here had such a request before?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's hard to say because I doubt they used the word "visitarnos" in the letter. I'd call if I were you. Yesterday I called INM Mexico City and they were very helpful over the phone. You could read them the email and I'll bet they can explain what it's about.

Here was my situation:
A clueless clerk in the Magdalena Contreras Registro Civil told me I had to get a document signed by INM before they could give me my son's birth certificate. I knew this wasn't right, so I called INM and the nice lady that I spoke to told me that they were confusing a 10 year old law with the current INM law. She told me to return to the Registro Civil and gave me the exact section and article of the current law to show the judge. I had to be super persistent with the boneheaded clerk but he finally went and got the judge and she found a way to masterfully correct the error while allowing her clerk to save face at the same time. We all walked away happy (well, except I wasted 4 hours on the ordeal).


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

circle110 said:


> It's hard to say because I doubt they used the word "visitarnos" in the letter. I'd call if I were you. Yesterday I called INM Mexico City and they were very helpful over the phone. You could read them the email and I'll bet they can explain what it's about.
> 
> Here was my situation:
> A clueless clerk in the Magdalena Contreras Registro Civil told me I had to get a document signed by INM before they could give me my son's birth certificate. I knew this wasn't right, so I called INM and the nice lady that I spoke to told me that they were confusing a 10 year old law with the current INM law. She told me to return to the Registro Civil and gave me the exact section and article of the current law to show the judge. I had to be super persistent with the boneheaded clerk but he finally went and got the judge and she found a way to masterfully correct the error while allowing her clerk to save face at the same time. We all walked away happy (well, except I wasted 4 hours on the ordeal).


I meant 'visit' in the sense of go and see them (without option). After I posted my message here, I managed to find some info on a Spanish language website which says that INM will definitely arrange a 1-2 hour interview for these type of RP applications, so it seems to be normal. Nobody else seems to mention it anywhere else, though, which is strange. I did call the INM, but all they would say was to follow the email's instructions which is basically show up at this date and time. I'll take all of my documents just in case. As for the Registro Civil, I also had silly mistakes from mine, but luckily, they were easy to fix.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Brenes said:


> I meant 'visit' in the sense of go and see them (without option). After I posted my message here, I managed to find some info on a Spanish language website which says that INM will definitely arrange a 1-2 hour interview for these type of RP applications, so it seems to be normal. Nobody else seems to mention it anywhere else, though, which is strange. I did call the INM, but all they would say was to follow the email's instructions which is basically show up at this date and time. I'll take all of my documents just in case. As for the Registro Civil, I also had silly mistakes from mine, but luckily, they were easy to fix.


It has been five years now - I suspect things change - especially since we moved here when things were changing a lot. Have they taken your fingerprints yet ? At that point in the process I had to report to INM for an interview where they 'confirmed' my identity. It felt like they did a background check on me and were asking me questions to confirm I was who I said I was. I think when they were happy with that they took my prints that same day - but I'm no longer sure of all the details.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I did my RT married to a Mexican and I never got called in for an interview or anything like that. That could be an RT versus RP thing, though. 

I did have to call a couple times yesterday to get a live person on the line but once I got through, they were very helpful. If I were in your shoes, I'd call just to make sure.

We are well over an hour from INM in north Polanco in the best of CDMX traffic, and it could easily be two hours or more. So, I hope to make that trip as infrequently as possible! Maybe you are closer?

In any case, good luck with your RP process!


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> It has been five years now - I suspect things change - especially since we moved here when things were changing a lot. Have they taken your fingerprints yet ? At that point in the process I had to report to INM for an interview where they 'confirmed' my identity. It felt like they did a background check on me and were asking me questions to confirm I was who I said I was. I think when they were happy with that they took my prints that same day - but I'm no longer sure of all the details.


No, no fingerprints. I thought that would be next plus the photos request, but instead, I got this request.


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

circle110 said:


> I did my RT married to a Mexican and I never got called in for an interview or anything like that. That could be an RT versus RP thing, though.
> 
> I did have to call a couple times yesterday to get a live person on the line but once I got through, they were very helpful. If I were in your shoes, I'd call just to make sure.
> 
> ...



Yes, my RT application went the same way as yours. RP is a bigger deal, I suppose.

I did call them today, but they wouldn't give details - any at all. They just referred me back to the email.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Brenes said:


> No, no fingerprints. I thought that would be next plus the photos request, but instead, I got this request.


It has been so long that it really isn't fair of me to speculate. I really thought that (for us) the photos were part of the original (day 1) scavenger hunt which included lots of copies and receipts of payment from the bank. But - being positive - I'll bet that you are at the fingerprinting stage. Two pieces of advice. When they ask you where did you last live - don't answer 'new zeland' but rather the exact postal address. Next - make sure you can nail down the signature in your passport...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Brenes said:


> Yes, my RT application went the same way as yours. RP is a bigger deal, I suppose.
> 
> I did call them today, but they wouldn't give details - any at all. They just referred me back to the email.


Oh well, I guess you have to go pay them that visit. Good luck, hope it's routine.


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> It has been so long that it really isn't fair of me to speculate. I really thought that (for us) the photos were part of the original (day 1) scavenger hunt which included lots of copies and receipts of payment from the bank. But - being positive - I'll bet that you are at the fingerprinting stage. Two pieces of advice. When they ask you where did you last live - don't answer 'new zeland' but rather the exact postal address. Next - make sure you can nail down the signature in your passport...


They say that the process varies between different INM offices, but day one for the RP for me turned out to be just submitting whatever documents I wanted to submit. Only the passport and RT card were specifically requested. 

When I did the RT 2 years ago, they would only accept documents that they had requested by email, and they refused the others I had ready, so I thought it would be similar for the RP. I should have submitted everything this time, but we were told that the photos and fingerprints were part of the second stage. 

Thanks very much for the tips.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Brenes said:


> They say that the process varies between different INM offices, but day one for the RP for me turned out to be just submitting whatever documents I wanted to submit. Only the passport and RT card were specifically requested.
> 
> When I did the RT 2 years ago, they would only accept documents that they had requested by email, and they refused the others I had ready, so I thought it would be similar for the RP. I should have submitted everything this time, but we were told that the photos and fingerprints were part of the second stage.
> 
> Thanks very much for the tips.


I kid my wife a lot but she is like a walking file cabinet. She has one of those 'save the planet' white canvas bags which has multiple copies of most all our Mexican documents (IMSS / Transporte / INM / the banks etc). She has numerous copies of our passport/ Mexican credentials / CURPS / INAPAM cards etc. 

It really is crazy. There was talk a couple years back of Mexico implanting chips into expats to help locate/identify them. Here is my arm - anything to make this all easier...


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> I kid my wife a lot but she is like a walking file cabinet.


I almost never go anywhere without my folder that has all my paper work in it showing my legal residency status and TIP information for my truck, with copies of everything from my passport to my the last water bill. I'm sure I'll relax at some point, but this is the first place I've lived in Mexico where I'm driving a lot, so it's no big deal to throw the folder into the truck so I have things on hand just in case.

The first time I went to aduana to extend my TIP, I was asked for some documents that hadn't been on the suggested documents to bring list I'd found, but I had them in my folder left over from doing my immigration stuff. And when I was at INM and at Banjercito at the border, I was boggled by how many people were sent away for lacking something so simple as a passport picture when if they'd come in with a folder full of copies of all their documents, they would have saved themselves a trip.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

For my RT, after submitting stuff and waiting I got a letter from the INM demanding that I appear at a specific date and time (9:00 am). The letter included a list of documents to bring. I went, and all they did was arrange another appointment about two weeks out. I was really mad (but I didn't show it until I got out of there). They could have done it with a phone call or email, but no, I had to present myself to the appointments secretary and make the appointment in person. 

Apparently they need to make sure you're still the same charming individual they saw before, and if you aren't it's probably woe to you.

If I had been living at the other end of the state I'd have had to travel the day before and stay the night in a hotel just for this. Fortunately in my case it only cost me twenty one pesos for bus fare and some sleep.

I was dealing with the Cancun INM office.


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

eastwind said:


> For my RT, after submitting stuff and waiting I got a letter from the INM demanding that I appear at a specific date and time (9:00 am).


I'm so glad I did mine at the Progreso, Yucatán office! It is a very small office and it was very easy. Got there with all my documents the first time so I was able to pay and get the ball rolling (most other people got turned away for missing paperwork and had an extra trip). Got an update on the website to go do the fingerprints and went in for that. Then, got an update that my card was ready. Took about 12 business days and was super efficient. Didn't need an appointment nor did I have more than a five-minute wait at any time.

Moral of the story: It's worth it for the first year on a RT to live somewhere with easy access to a small INM office and then move where you really want to live. If I didn't luck out on my housing situation and have a "beach address" that qualified me for the Progreso office, I would have ended up having to do this at the Mérida office, where I'm not hearing such positive stories.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My 1-year RT is up in September, and I'm still in Cancun, still a 10.5 peso bus ride away from INM, so I think I'll have to do it all again soon. The Cancun office has always had 60 to 80 people waiting to speak to someone whenever I've been there - it's a mad house inside. But they are really used to dealing with Gringos that don't speak Spanish, and that's a big plus for me, and the office is extremely convenient to get to by bus.

I agree that proximity to an INM office is an important consideration on where to stay that people don't usually take into account. You *really* don't want to be 4 hours away from the nearest INM office. But I don't know that I'd live somewhere I didn't want to just for the INM office - considering that depending on your circumstances they may decide to keep you on the RT for the full 4 years and you'll have to go through the process at least 3 times (the initial 1-year RT, a 3-year RT and _finally_ the RP).


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

eastwind said:


> But I don't know that I'd live somewhere I didn't want to just for the INM office


I agree. It depends on the location. But I was going to come to the Mérida area into temporary housing for a few months before settling into a long-term lease even if my current setup hadn't happened. It would have been a shame to lock myself into the Mérida office when I would have been just as happy to live around Progreso for the first year to make things easier at immigration.

All that said, Mérida wasn't necessarily my first choice, but easy access to INM was a factor. Like you, didn't want to have to travel 4 hours to get to INM, eliminating some of my other choices. But, thankfully, I don't need an office with English speaking staff, which opens up so many more options.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Brenes said:


> Yes, my RT application went the same way as yours. RP is a bigger deal, I suppose.
> 
> I did call them today, but they wouldn't give details - any at all. They just referred me back to the email.


I did what you are doing 3 1/2 years ago and you need to write a business type personal letter requesting a change from RT to RP under the "Vinculo Familiar" law and include your reasons to do so. If you have not submitted this letter possibly they will tell you when you show up and give you instructions on what to include and the formal style they need from you. As far as an interview, no.

They might ask for 3 months of bank statements. These are not for financial solvency and there is no mínimum deposit required and when I asked why she said we want to see that you can pay bills here in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

eastwind said:


> My 1-year RT is up in September, and I'm still in Cancun, still a 10.5 peso bus ride away from INM, so I think I'll have to do it all again soon. The Cancun office has always had 60 to 80 people waiting to speak to someone whenever I've been there - it's a mad house inside. But they are really used to dealing with Gringos that don't speak Spanish, and that's a big plus for me, and the office is extremely convenient to get to by bus.
> 
> I agree that proximity to an INM office is an important consideration on where to stay that people don't usually take into account. You *really* don't want to be 4 hours away from the nearest INM office. But I don't know that I'd live somewhere I didn't want to just for the INM office - considering that depending on your circumstances they may decide to keep you on the RT for the full 4 years and you'll have to go through the process at least 3 times (the initial 1-year RT, a 3-year RT and _finally_ the RP).


They will definately keep you on a RT for 4 years. The only people who can apply inside Mexico for a 1 to 4 year RT card with a 180 day FMM tourist card are those using the "Vinculo Familiar" law and even those married to a Mexican National are kept on a RT card for 2 years, all with no financial solvency. No 1 year RT card first or 4 years on a RT card to go to RP. You can chose 1 to 4 years on RT if you want when married to a Mexican National. If you chose 4 years on a RT card then you have to go to RP when it expires.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

"They will definately keep you on a RT for 4 years. " 

I understand that statement, but do you have any evidence that it is true? It conflicts with what the consulate in the US told me a year ago when I first got the RT. They said after the 1 year RT card expired I could renew it for 1, 2 or 3 more years or apply directly for an RP.

The rest of your post doesn't makes sense to me, because it isn't the case I am in at all, I'm assuming you meant it as additional info not applicable to me. I already have the one year RT, I'm not on the 180 day FMM.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> "They will definately keep you on a RT for 4 years. "
> 
> I understand that statement, but do you have any evidence that it is true? It conflicts with what the consulate in the US told me a year ago when I first got the RT. They said after the 1 year RT card expired I could renew it for 1, 2 or 3 more years or apply directly for an RP.
> 
> The rest of your post doesn't makes sense to me, because it isn't the case I am in at all, I'm assuming you meant it as additional info not applicable to me. I already have the one year RT, I'm not on the 180 day FMM.


I think some changes in attitude can be attributable to that guy in the white house. 

Have you seen the new extreme vetting procedures under consideration in the US ? Could you imagine if Mexico turned around and imposed the same procedures on Americans ? All of your social media profiles (including passwords) for the last five years. ... "prior passport numbers, greater detail about family members, and longer personal history, including travel, employment, and residence for the last 15 years". They also mention handing over your cell phone to be scrutinized. Not that you or I have anything to hide - but (in the US) I would probably be 'guilty' of being a bad guy because I have a simple flip-phone...

Mexico is a big beautiful country. I'm sure we could find whatever we will need within it's borders. I just hope we can get our Mexican citizenship before too long.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

eastwind said:


> "They will definately keep you on a RT for 4 years. "
> 
> I understand that statement, but do you have any evidence that it is true? It conflicts with what the consulate in the US told me a year ago when I first got the RT. They said after the 1 year RT card expired I could renew it for 1, 2 or 3 more years or apply directly for an RP.
> 
> The rest of your post doesn't makes sense to me, because it isn't the case I am in at all, I'm assuming you meant it as additional info not applicable to me. I already have the one year RT, I'm not on the 180 day FMM.


You didn´t use the "Vinculo Familiar" law - correct? You are not married to a Mexican National - correct? You showed financial solvency at a Mexican Consulate in Orlando, Fl. - correct? If so you can renew your RT and you can get 1, 2, or 3 years without showing any financial solvency.

If you skip to RP after 1 year on a RT you can go to RP in Mexico but need to show proof of financial solvency for RP which is higher than at a Mexican Consulate where it is 400X Mexican City daily wage but inside Mexico you need to show 500X MC daily wage. If you don´t want to show proof of these monthly deposit amounts or large investment accounts then 3 more years on a RT and then apply for RP with no financial solvency proof needed.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

So once one is living under RP - is there EVER a re-evaluation of their fiscal viability ? 

Does fiscal viability come into play in the nationalization process ? 

What is 'a lot of money' (in pesos) - in Mexico ?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

horseshoe846 said:


> So once one is living under RP - is there EVER a re-evaluation of their fiscal viability ?


Nope.



horseshoe846 said:


> Does fiscal viability come into play in the nationalization process ?


Nope.



horseshoe846 said:


> What is 'a lot of money' (in pesos) - in Mexico ?


That depends on who you are talking to. I know a lot of people who consider $30k a month a big fat income. I know other people who spend that easily in a day.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> You didn´t use the "Vinculo Familiar" law - correct? You are not married to a Mexican National - correct? You showed financial solvency at a Mexican Consulate in Orlando, Fl. - correct? If so you can renew your RT and you can get 1, 2, or 3 years without showing any financial solvency.
> 
> If you skip to RP after 1 year on a RT you can go to RP in Mexico but need to show proof of financial solvency for RP which is higher than at a Mexican Consulate where it is 400X Mexican City daily wage but inside Mexico you need to show 500X MC daily wage. If you don´t want to show proof of these monthly deposit amounts or large investment accounts then 3 more years on a RT and then apply for RP with no financial solvency proof needed.


Right, thanks. Not married to a Mexicana. I have no regular income, it's all from investments, but I can show them an account large enough to withdraw their minimums for life. A 50% drop in the stock market would seriously crimp my budget. :fingerscrossed: I'd have to rent someplace cheaper, say US$500 a month.

I stupidly set all my accounts to e-statements last year, then realized last month I'd need to show them statements again in september and turned the accounts back to statements by mail, but it remains to be seen if I'll have enough statements by the time I need to show them, so that might force me to do another RT. 

So it's very helpful information you've given me. It reduces my stress that I was feeling because I thought I'd screwed up by going to e-statements. Now I know I can just continue on RT if they won't accept only one quarterly statement per account. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

eastwind said:


> I stupidly set all my accounts to e-statements last year


The consulate in Montreal accepted colour printouts of my e-statements as being valid originals and kept a b&w set for their records. So if you can print out your e-statements, you could be fine.


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

Just reporting back (I couldn't before due to a family drama).

The interview turned out to be a 30 second affair to advise me that they had forgotten to make me pay the application fee, and they gave me the form to take to the bank. That was it. Not sure why they couldn't have told me that by telephone/email.

Anyway, I got my RP and it's all over. Bank statements, letter requesting RT to RP change, were never requested (I took them anyway, but a medium-sized tree was slaughtered in vain as a result).

Overall, it was a straightforward process and an excellent service from my INM office.

Muchas gracias to them and to everybody here.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

That is very good to hear. I'm glad it was no big thing. I start my process next week and hope it goes that smoothly!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> So once one is living under RP - is there EVER a re-evaluation of their fiscal viability ?
> 
> Does fiscal viability come into play in the nationalization process ?
> 
> What is 'a lot of money' (in pesos) - in Mexico ?


Once you have a permanent visa you should be good until or if they ever change the immigration laws. It happens occasionally but in the past they have grandfathered people into any new system. There used to be an inmigrante and inmigrado status. They turned into Residencial Temporal and Residencial Permanente. But I believe inmigrados were converted without much paperwork.

By nationalization, I assume you mean naturalization. I had to file a lot of papers in the process of becoming a Mexican citizen, but no proof of income or assets was required.

No comment on the "a lot of money" question. As Circle110 said, that depends on the individual.


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

circle110 said:


> That is very good to hear. I'm glad it was no big thing. I start my process next week and hope it goes that smoothly!


I call my experience 'overall straightforward' because I expected it to be complex and it wasn't at all, but I did have a few annoying mistakes and things that they forgot to do properly, even on the last day. On another occasion, they asked me to fill in a form signed by myself and my spouse which declared that we were still married during the past 2 years. Why didn't they include that in the original list of documents they were requesting? I suppose it seems like not much of a bother to them, but as I whinged before, it's a big problem if we live far from the office, and I know that you're in a similar situation to me. Make sure you take that declaration with you, if you didn't already know about it. It will save you an extra trip.
Which Polanco office are you going to do your application with? Is there still a choice?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You know, I wound up deciding to do the process in San Miguel de Allende and use a facilitator. Even though I have gone through the process twice before and am comfortable with everything, she can take care of everything for me and I just have to show up for fingerprints. With a 7 week old baby and being in the middle of a move to Queretaro, I decided it's worth the few hundred pesos extra it will cost to let her deal with it.


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh, good idea. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

circle110 said:


> You know, I wound up deciding to do the process in San Miguel de Allende and *use a facilitator*. Even though I have gone through the process twice before and am comfortable with everything, she can take care of everything for me and I just have to show up for fingerprints. With a 7 week old baby and being in the middle of a move to Queretaro, I decided *it's worth the few hundred pesos extra it will cost* to let her deal with it.


Please tell me more about using a facilitator, and how you find one.

Also, can they be helpful with TIP car admin?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> Please tell me more about using a facilitator, and how you find one.
> 
> Also, can they be helpful with TIP car admin?


I lurk in a San Miguel de Allende forum and this facilitator posts there regularly helping people out with advice and those that have used her services rave about her work. So, that's how I found her. 

You need to decide where you want to do the INM part and look for a facilitator located there. It doesn't need to necessarily be where you'll live long term because you can easily change your address at any INM office. I'll be getting mine initially with a San Miguel address and then I will change it a month or two later at the Queretaro office. 

Do you know where you want to do the INM stuff?

Since the TIP is Banjercito and residence is INM most facilitators I know of don't have expertise in both since their value comes through their connections in the INM office. 

Plus, the TIP is really straight-forward so there isn't as much demand for help.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

circle110 said:


> You need to decide where you want to do the INM part and look for a facilitator located there. It doesn't need to necessarily be where you'll live long term because you can easily change your address at any INM office. I'll be getting mine initially with a San Miguel address and then I will change it a month or two later at the Queretaro office.
> 
> *Do you know where you want to do the INM stuff?*
> 
> ...


I am getting the sense Banjercito will be easier to deal with (versus INM).

I will initially be in a hotel in Zapopan (immediately west of Guadalajara proper). I've got reservations at a hotel for four weeks, as in four one week reservations, each of which can be cancelled with very short notice. The idea being that if I find a place quickly, I can check out and not be on the hook for the full 4 weeks. The hotel has solid online reviews, I have a suite reserved - more than just a tiny room with a bed, I'll have space to function and some ability to cook. Cost is not bad at all, and there is a pool, which will be nice to have in October. Now under 100 days to my departure date, exciting.

Plan is to find a place in Zapopan, or NW Guadalajara proper. Prolly a Airbnb type of arrangement (furnished or at least mostly furnished).


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> I am getting the sense Banjercito will be easier to deal with (versus INM).


Based on my experience, by several hundred times. Banjercito has always been very easy to deal with. INM, just the opposite. My experience has been that the INM clerks have little idea what they are doing and that you have to help them figure out their own job. Unfortunately, that is tough to do without stepping on their toes and making them angry at you.

If you will be near Guadalajara, I would think that one of the Chapala area facilitators would be easiest to seek out, just because there is such a large expat community there with, I believe, a forum of their own.

Since I have done all this INM business before without a facilitator and now I'm doing it with one I will compare the two and see if it's actually worth it.


----------

